

MI5 to install 'black box' spy devices to monitor UK Internet traffic - OGinparadise
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2274388/MI5-install-black-box-spy-devices-monitor-UK-internet-traffic.html

======
OGinparadise
No where to hide: What drones won't see, black boxes will.

